# Uh oh, this doesnt look good



## hbxninja (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi

I know I just posted a thread recently, but I think this is urgent.

My budgie is still molting, and he just lost another tail feather. He is on his play set and I wasn't watching him. I look back and i see the tail feather on the table he is on.
It has blood on the end, and doesn't look normal compared to the others that have fallen out.

Is this normal, or did he pluck it?

Picture of the blood one:


http://imgur.com/NzwA152


Picture of the old one:


http://imgur.com/bzVJOMg


The first one is the one that just fell or was plucked out.
The first one is also the the long one on the right on their tails side so to speak

The second one was another one I posted about a few weeks ago, and it had fallenout back then.
The second one is the long middle one on their tails


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's most likely that the tail feather broke and came out naturally, although before it was ready, hence why there's blood on it. 
There's no reason to suspect plucking unless you catch your budgie doing it. As you weren't watching, and unless it happens again in a short period of time, there's no reason to be concerned.


----------



## hbxninja (Nov 21, 2016)

Therm said:


> It's most likely that the tail feather broke and came out naturally, although before it was ready, hence why there's blood on it.
> There's no reason to suspect plucking unless you catch your budgie doing it. As you weren't watching, and unless it happens again in a short period of time, there's no reason to be concerned.


I just looked at his tail, and where it came out it. Its bloody at the site and quite a lot actually. I put some water on where it was to wash out most of the blood. I couldn't get a picture sorry. He seems normal, but is this still normal?


----------



## hbxninja (Nov 21, 2016)

Therm said:


> It's most likely that the tail feather broke and came out naturally, although before it was ready, hence why there's blood on it.
> There's no reason to suspect plucking unless you catch your budgie doing it. As you weren't watching, and unless it happens again in a short period of time, there's no reason to be concerned.


I also just put some flour on the blood site so it'll stop bleeding. I looked at the site for a while with some q-tips, but I didn't find a broken piece of feather, just other feathers and blood. He seems normal, and I'm sure he'll just preen the broken shard out if there is one. He preened a bit and just got some blood on his face, oops lol! Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------

